# In der Ebene zu viel Gewicht auf dem Lenker: Wo ansetzen?



## bumbklaatt (5. Februar 2018)

Ich fahre ein Cube Stereo 120 mit 6° / 75mm Vorbau und einem 740er Lenker mit 20mm Rise und 9° Backsweep.

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich in der Ebene etwas zu viel Gewicht auf dem Lenker hab, was mit der Zeit zu Taubheitsgefühlen führt, wenn ich nicht durchgehend darauf achte, mit dem Oberkörper entsprechend gegenzusteuern, was jedoch sehr anstrengend ist auf Dauer. Bereits bei geringsten Steigungen erledigt sich das Problem von selbst und es fühlt sich wesentlich angenehmer an.

Ich bin jetzt unsicher, wie ich das Problem am besten angehen soll:

1) Mehr Rise
2) Kürzerer Vorbau
3) Mehr Backsweep
4) Weiterfahren und hoffen, dass sich die Muskulatur auch ohne Umbauten darauf einstellt (bin bisher nur unregelmäßig gefahren)


----------



## aufgehts (5. Februar 2018)

40er Vorbau....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (5. Februar 2018)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> 1) Mehr Rise
> 2) Kürzerer Vorbau
> 3) Mehr Backsweep
> 4) Weiterfahren und hoffen, dass sich die Muskulatur auch ohne Umbauten darauf einstellt (bin bisher nur unregelmäßig gefahren)


5) Rumpfmuskulatur trainieren


----------



## RetroRider (5. Februar 2018)

Meine Erfahrung:
Sattel zu weit nach vorne geneigt: taube Hände + zähes Vorankommen
Sattel zu weit nach hinten geneigt: Rückenschmerzen

Winzigste Winkeländerungen können schon einen Unterschied ausmachen. Das Ändern der Sattelneigung hat halt den "Nachteil" daß es Nix kostet, wahrscheinlich wird's deshalb so selten vorgeschlagen...


----------



## bumbklaatt (5. Februar 2018)

Mit dem Sattel habe ich schon experimentiert und habe ihn milimeterweise nach hinten geneigt. Die Nase zeigt jetzt schon ein gutes Stück nach oben. Merke im Dammbereich zwar noch keine Einschränkungen aber ich denke, da ist die Grenze so langsam erreicht.


----------



## Marc B (6. Februar 2018)

Nehm Dein Gewicht auf den Sattel und nicht auf den Lenker, dabei spannt sich die Rumpfmuskulatur an. Schau mal ab Minute 2:11, da erkläre ich das. Hat viel mit Gewohnheit zu tun, selbst Leute mit sehr aufrechter Position neigen dazu sich auf den Lenker zu stützen.

Was das Material angeht empfehle ich Dir eh einen 40er oder 50er Vorbau, auch für bergab, Bunny Hop und Co.! Lenker fahre ich den SQ-Lab mit mehr Backsweep nach hinten, siehst Du im Video:


----------



## bumbklaatt (16. April 2018)

Marc B schrieb:


> Nehm Dein Gewicht auf den Sattel



Sorry, war zwei Monate nicht aktiv wegen einer Knie-OP.

Wenn ich das bewusst mache und mich richtig in den Sattel sacken lasse, tut mir ziemlich schnell mein A**** weh. Glaube so langsam, dass der SQ-Lab 611 Ergowave einfach nicht so richtig zu mir passt trotz korrekter Breite. Ich scheine da sehr empfindlich zu sein.

Eine Überhöhung habe ich übrigens nicht. Der Lenker ist ca. 3 cm höher als der Sattel.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. April 2018)

bumbklaatt schrieb:


> Sorry, war zwei Monate nicht aktiv wegen einer Knie-OP.
> 
> Wenn ich das bewusst mache und mich richtig in den Sattel sacken lasse, tut mir ziemlich schnell mein A**** weh. Glaube so langsam, dass der SQ-Lab 611 Ergowave einfach nicht so richtig zu mir passt trotz korrekter Breite. Ich scheine da sehr empfindlich zu sein.
> 
> Eine Überhöhung habe ich übrigens nicht. Der Lenker ist ca. 3 cm höher als der Sattel.


Versuche regelmäßig so lang wie möglich bewusst den Druck der Hände auf den Lenker wegzunehmen (bei freier Bahn, in der Ebene). Am besten ganz freihändig. 
Das solltest du ein paar Minuten so schaffen können - wenn nicht, entsprechendes Krafttraining machen. Dazu gibt es genügend Übungen im Netz. Abi Carver z.B. hat einen YouTube Kanal.


----------



## Sven12345 (16. April 2018)

Kann auch sein, dass dir der Sattel zu weit vorne ist.
Wenn der Sattel weiter hinten ist,
dann hebt sich beim kräftigen treten der Oberkörper an.
Das ist eine einfache Überlegung zur Schwerpunktlage des Körpers. 
Probier es einfach mal aus. Sattel mal 1cm nach vorne und fahren, bzw. aus der normalen 1cm nach hinten.

Bei mir ließ sich das Taubheitsgefühl in den Händen übrigens durch einen 
Lenker mit mehr Backsweep beheben. Ich fahre seither den SQlab Lenker mit 16° Backsweep.


----------

